# Paslode second fix IM65 F16 problem. Any takers!



## Gstar1977 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Paslode im65 f16*

Hello mate, did you have any luck with your problem on paslode, having exactly the same problem at the moment, can't find a solution.



fillerz said:


> Hi,
> I'm having problems with my second fix gun. I dropped it the other day, being the delicate worker i am, and now the motor starts on it when i pull the trigger instead of going when you push down on it. It is not firing at all. I have serviced it and still nothing.
> I would be really grateful if anyone has got any ideas.
> Thanks,
> Fillerz


----------



## woodtop (Dec 6, 2009)

Gstar1977 said:


> Hello mate, did you have any luck with your problem on paslode, having exactly the same problem at the moment, can't find a solution.


 Hi mate, not dropped mine but sometimes fires once or twice then wont fire again.
charged battery, new gas, it makes all the noises exept the bang.

woodtop.


----------

